# Orlando Magic @ Seattle Sonics Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

-Jent makes his debut as head coach.

-Magic try to end their 6 game losing streak.

-DeShawn Stevenson gets the start in favor of Jameer Nelson. 

Anyone have any hope for this one?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice job Jent. You took our best shooter off the floor in Nelson and replaced him with a guy who can't make a consistent jumper in Stevenson. 

You won't last long.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

11-0 run by the Magic to give them a lead at the end of the first 22-21.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> 11-0 run by the Magic to give them a lead at the end of the first 22-21.


 Great finish to the quarter(for once) sparked by great play off the bench from Brandon Hunter, Tony Battie and Jameer Nelson. Francis started to get it going a little bit at the end of the quarter there, too.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Robert Swift is garbage.

We're playing alright, I like the current lineup with Turk at the 4 and Dwight at the 5.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Who else here thinks Hunter should be the permenant backup PF instead of Garrity?

In other news, Robert Swift looks terrible. He's just a boy among men out there, he looks completely out of place. That moving screen he set was just hilarious, maybe the most obvious call I've ever seen. College may have been the best option for him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Collison is killing us.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Magic are playing pretty well, I like what I see. Nelson has played well off the bench. He came in with 4 minutes left in the first and he's still in with 4:39 left in the second, so I like that.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic are sucking on the glass, but other than that they played a pretty good first half.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight's jump hook is unstoppable at the moment but his rebounding in the first half sucked. He should be abusing Collison on the glass.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pulling out a win tonight would be huge in my opinion. Philadelphia and Indiana both already won.

The rest of the month looks very easy on paper, but again we all know how much that means. The Magic play Portland tomorrow night and then Charlotte on Monday then return to Orlando for 4 in a row to finish the month, Charlotte, Atlanta, Phoenix and Toronto. On paper, the Magic should win 4 or 5 of their 6 remaining games this month.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

am i the only one that thinks we shouldnt be playing zone unless hedo is in there? i think hedo is our worst man on man defender


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

magicfan187 said:


> am i the only one that thinks we shouldnt be playing zone unless hedo is in there? i think hedo is our worst man on man defender


 I was just going to say something about that -- why are we playing a zone defense at all? The Sonics have Ray Allen, Rashard Lewis, and either Ridnour or Daniels out there all good 3-point shooters who are just getting wide open looks off the slightest penetration. It also doesn't help when Francis leaves Ray Allen to help on Rashard Lewis giving Allen a wide open 3-pointer. :upset:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I think you guys have a good shot at winning. The Sonics lineup has been hit with injuries, and McMillan is putting out crazy rotations (much like last season). Potapenko and Flip are the normal 10th and 11th men. Swift has only played in garbage time previous to this game, go easy on him. 

Francis always plays well against us too...:curse:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Evans is getting away with murder.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

So when did Evans become Duncan, KG, Amare, Shaq, etc. because he is getting calls that only those guys would get awaywith.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i must say, you guys have a really nice core in nelson and howard, i havent seen these guys play in like 3 months and they have improved by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> i must say, you guys have a really nice core in nelson and howard, i havent seen these guys play in like 3 months and they have improved by leaps and bounds.


If they would actually let Howard play. He has had 3 cheap calls tonight against him, but we Magic fans are used to seeing our team play 5 on 8.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This lineup is going to get killed even worse on the boards, what is Jent doing?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

They're really letting these guys play.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!

Francis gets thrown into the 3rd row and some how there is no foul. 

Any way, if there is one thing I have liked about Jent, he left Howard in even after he got his 3rd foul early. Davis would have put Garrity in and left him in for the entire 3rd quarter which would have put us in a hole.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Here we go again. 

Howard has dominated in the post every time he has touched the ball, yet we haven't went to him in forever it seems.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This team completely set itself up to lose down the stretch. Instead of going inside to Howard, we take stupid jumper after stupid jumper. 

7 game losing streak here we come.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Francis is blowing the game with his selfishness. God I hate this guy.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Another loss, this team sucks hardcore on the road... 10-24? We couldn't even beat the Sonics without 3 key contributors for their team out.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I just love how Francis lost the game for us with his look offs of Howard, his retarded shot selection and turnovers down the stretch. 

He gets the gold award tonight for being the biggest idiot down the stretch. Jent gets the platinum award for being an even bigger moron for leaving him in when it is obvious he isn't doing what you say.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard goes 6-8 tonight. He probably should have went 15-20. Too bad we decided to take jumpers from the 7 minute mark on in 4th. Good call Francis, Hedo, Hill and any one else that looked the kid off in the 4th.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Sixers and Pacers won...We lost 7th game in a row...Same problems, we were outrebounded by Collison, Evans...POTAPENKO was making key plays down the stretch in the 4th :curse: I think this season is over, maybe we ll make playoffs thanks to Jermain's injury or Bulls youth, but we ll be crushed by Heat or Pistons...

JW should start thinking about the next season...What MUST be done:

1) Steve Francis sould be traded
2) Normal coach should be brought (P. Jackson, Saunders or even Musselman)


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

Babir said:


> Sixers and Pacers won...We lost 7th game in a row...Same problems, we were outrebounded by Collison, Evans...POTAPENKO was making key plays down the stretch in the 4th :curse: I think this season is over, maybe we ll make playoffs thanks to Jermain's injury or Bulls youth, but we ll be crushed by Heat or Pistons...
> 
> JW should start thinking about the next season...What MUST be done:
> 
> ...



cant you give this coach a shot? howard does get alot of offensive fouls called on him so he didnt want to go to him more. and plus only one practice with him, so atleast wait till the season is over.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Howard was on fire in the post, making all of his jump hooks with either hand. Man he has really improved this season. Unfortunately he somehow only manages to get 8 shots off in 33 minutes when he should be having another 20 and 10 game at the very least. Is this sounding like a broken record yet?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Howard was on fire in the post, making all of his jump hooks with either hand. Man he has really improved this season. Unfortunately he somehow only manages to get 8 shots off in 33 minutes when he should be having another 20 and 10 game at the very least. Is this sounding like a broken record yet?


Yes it is sounding like a broken record. When you have a post player that on fire, you feed him until they start doubling him. For some reason our coaching staff hasn't figured this out yet. 

Any way I liked the hustle last night, but that is pretty much all I liked.


----------

